# The best selling/collectable Longines?



## Frododeploert (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to write an article for school and I would like to do it about luxurious waches. I have always been interested in watches and in particular high en watches. I was thinking about writing about different luxury watches and highlight their top model. I have been looking on the net for information about which model of Longines is the best selling/collectable and for how long! Does anybody have a link or information about sales numbers of their models of the last decade ? And maybe top selling/ collectable watches from the past.

Really appreciate the help and expertise of you guys.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

From the mid 50's into the late 60's their top automatic line was the Conquest. The Flagship was their big manual wind from the late 50's into the early/mid 60's but Longines tried to capitalize on it's popularity and cheapened the quality of the movements around 1964/5. They really hyped the Ultra-Chron starting with that series' release in 1967 due to it's new hi-beat movement. 

The most collectable are the models with the out of the ordinary features. The Conquest Power Reserve caliber 294 (1959 - 1967), the Conquest Calendar caliber 19ASD with the date at 3:00 but closer to the pinion (1954 - 1958), and the Conquest caliber 291 with the date at 12:00 (late 1959 - early 1961) are the 3 most sought after individual models of that series. The Flagship had the manual wind caliber 30L & 30LS where S stood for center sweep seconds (1957? - 1966?) and the automatic caliber 34x (1959 - 1967) - the most desirable again being the date at 12:00. After 1963, they went downhill with certain models. Longines put automatic caliber 380's inside - good movements with great winding systems based on the Cyma 480. The manual winds got caliber 490's which were based on the Marvin 700 as was the Election 875. Neither are bad movements, just not as valuable as the in-house calibers. For example, if you were to look at two Flagships with the same features - date window in the same place, case made of the same metal, etc - a 34x would easily fetch 30% - 60% more over it's 380 powered cousin. 

If you want figures, a stainless steel Conquest Power Reserve sells for $2,000 or more in good condition. I couldn't even tell you what a solid gold model would bring because I haven't seen one for sale in years. The Conquest 291 in 18 ct with the date at 12:00 sells for $2,100 - $2600. The Conquest Calendar in gold capped or stainless go for $500 - $950 and the solid gold models sell for $1200 - $1600 usually. Flasghip 30L & 30LS manual wind watches sell for $600 - $1000 in stainless and $900 - $1500 in solid gold or more depending on the exact model and condition. The automatic 34x pieces go for $300 - $700 depending on features and condition in stainless, and $1000 - $2000 in solid gold - again depending on features and condition. Ultra-Chrons have a wide range of selling prices. I've seen stainless and plated go for under $200, but the scarce 18 ct versions go for around $1000+ nowadays. The average for 14 ct versions is around $550 give or take for condition. 

While there were some interesting pieces after the quartz revolution like the Conquest VHP and the '72 Olympic LE chronograph, none of them fetch astounding prices just yet.


----------



## Frododeploert (Feb 3, 2010)

ulackfocus said:


> From the mid 50's into the late 60's their top automatic line was the Conquest. The Flagship was their big manual wind from the late 50's into the early/mid 60's but Longines tried to capitalize on it's popularity and cheapened the quality of the movements around 1964/5. They really hyped the Ultra-Chron starting with that series' release in 1967 due to it's new hi-beat movement.
> 
> The most collectable are the models with the out of the ordinary features. The Conquest Power Reserve caliber 294 (1959 - 1967), the Conquest Calendar caliber 19ASD with the date at 3:00 but closer to the pinion (1954 - 1958), and the Conquest caliber 291 with the date at 12:00 (late 1959 - early 1961) are the 3 most sought after individual models of that series. The Flagship had the manual wind caliber 30L & 30LS where S stood for center sweep seconds (1957? - 1966?) and the automatic caliber 34x (1959 - 1967) - the most desirable again being the date at 12:00. After 1963, they went downhill with certain models. Longines put automatic caliber 380's inside - good movements with great winding systems based on the Cyma 480. The manual winds got caliber 490's which were based on the Marvin 700 as was the Election 875. Neither are bad movements, just not as valuable as the in-house calibers. For example, if you were to look at two Flagships with the same features - date window in the same place, case made of the same metal, etc - a 34x would easily fetch 30% - 60% more over it's 380 powered cousin.
> 
> ...


Wow, exactly what I was looking for in terms of collectable. Do you know the best selling Longines model of today, just wondering.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

your knowledge realy impresses me always ulackfocus...thank you so much for your detailed posts and for sharing your knowledge


----------



## gigi_cro (Mar 17, 2010)

ulackfocus said:


> from the mid 50's into the late 60's their top automatic line was the conquest. The flagship was their big manual wind from the late 50's into the early/mid 60's but longines tried to capitalize on it's popularity and cheapened the quality of the movements around 1964/5. They really hyped the ultra-chron starting with that series' release in 1967 due to it's new hi-beat movement.
> 
> The most collectable are the models with the out of the ordinary features. The conquest power reserve caliber 294 (1959 - 1967), the conquest calendar caliber 19asd with the date at 3:00 but closer to the pinion (1954 - 1958), and the conquest caliber 291 with the date at 12:00 (late 1959 - early 1961) are the 3 most sought after individual models of that series. The flagship had the manual wind caliber 30l & 30ls where s stood for center sweep seconds (1957? - 1966?) and the automatic caliber 34x (1959 - 1967) - the most desirable again being the date at 12:00. After 1963, they went downhill with certain models. Longines put automatic caliber 380's inside - good movements with great winding systems based on the cyma 480. The manual winds got caliber 490's which were based on the marvin 700 as was the election 875. Neither are bad movements, just not as valuable as the in-house calibers. For example, if you were to look at two flagships with the same features - date window in the same place, case made of the same metal, etc - a 34x would easily fetch 30% - 60% more over it's 380 powered cousin.
> 
> ...


wow!|>


----------



## albert I (Sep 13, 2010)

And cronos? 
calibers 30CH and 13ZN sure, but i sure than we can found more


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

Frododeploert said:


> Wow, exactly what I was looking for in terms of collectable. Do you know the best selling Longines model of today, just wondering.


I heard that the Legend Diver is their best selling watch currently. Though I could be wrong.


----------



## pab805 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow Dennis. Thats an awesome description. 
Thanks


----------



## albert I (Sep 13, 2010)

houndoggie said:


> I heard that the Legend Diver is their best selling watch currently. Though I could be wrong.


I feel than the question is more, in terms of quality or limited number. The Legend Diver, it's in production, without any interest and its easy to found


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

ulackfocus said:


> From the mid 50's into the late 60's their top automatic line was the Conquest. The Flagship was their big manual wind from the late 50's into the early/mid 60's but Longines tried to capitalize on it's popularity and cheapened the quality of the movements around 1964/5. They really hyped the Ultra-Chron starting with that series' release in 1967 due to it's new hi-beat movement.
> 
> The most collectable are the models with the out of the ordinary features. The Conquest Power Reserve caliber 294 (1959 - 1967), the Conquest Calendar caliber 19ASD with the date at 3:00 but closer to the pinion (1954 - 1958), and the Conquest caliber 291 with the date at 12:00 (late 1959 - early 1961) are the 3 most sought after individual models of that series. The Flagship had the manual wind caliber 30L & 30LS where S stood for center sweep seconds (1957? - 1966?) and the automatic caliber 34x (1959 - 1967) - the most desirable again being the date at 12:00. After 1963, they went downhill with certain models. Longines put automatic caliber 380's inside - good movements with great winding systems based on the Cyma 480. The manual winds got caliber 490's which were based on the Marvin 700 as was the Election 875. Neither are bad movements, just not as valuable as the in-house calibers. For example, if you were to look at two Flagships with the same features - date window in the same place, case made of the same metal, etc - a 34x would easily fetch 30% - 60% more over it's 380 powered cousin.
> 
> ...


that's one comprehensive quick guide for newbies... for sure I would need this info.. thanks a lot :-!


----------

